# Monitor (Baker Ball Hopper)



## Mike N (Nov 10, 2008)

I just completed the Baker Ball Hopper (Monitor). A new kit made by Lone Star Engine Works located in Leander, Texas. The castings are very nice and easy to machine, the drawings were good. 

http://www.lonestarengineworks.com


----------



## Maryak (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike N,

That certainly looks like a beautiful model you've made. :bow: :bow:

How about a few more pictures ??? ???

Regards
Bob


----------



## Niceonetidy (Jan 29, 2013)

Mike,

Where did you get the transfer from please?

Thanks

Colin


----------



## JLeatherman (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice.  One of my longer-term restoration projects right now is a full size Monitor ball-hopper pumpjack engine.  The pistons is remarkably stuck, and being a headless side-valve engine getting it out is proving tricky.

How does she run?


----------

